# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Werbung: Falke Skistutzen um 15 Euro

## noox

Beim Werbepartner mysportbrands.de gibt's grad eine Aktion mit Falke. Unter anderem Skisocken um 15 Euro. Versand nach AUT kostet allerdings 6,90.

Außerdem grad im Angebot: Bjoern Daehlie Jacken, Hosen, etc. zum ca. halben Preis.

https://www.mysportbrands.de/lp3/?ut...r&utm_term=lp3

----------

